# NTFS + komprimierung = speed !



## galdasc (14. April 2002)

hi

ich hab mir ma ein Testprogramm (rextest, url weis ich nicht mehr)für die transferrate von meiner HD gezogen. des prog hat mir angezeigt, dass meine eine 5 Gb NTFS (unkomprimiert) partition ne schreib- und leserate von 30 MB/s hat.
bei meiner anderen 5 Gb NTFS (!KOMPRIMIERT!) partition zeigt mir des programm ne leserate von 150 MB/s und schreibrate von 55 MB/s. gibts dafür irgendeinen grund oder spinnt des prog?? weil der unterschied is eigentlich schon ZIEHMLICH groß, oder??

naja, danke scho ma

-/cu\-


----------



## Vitalis (14. April 2002)

es spinnt 

Dieses Ergebnis kann gar nicht sein..


----------



## dfd1 (15. April 2002)

Ne, dieses Ergebins ist wircklich falsch.. Aber mit Komprimierung ist der Zugriff schon schneller ... aber nur ein bischen


----------



## nils11 (15. April 2002)

*hehe...*

hehe, wäre zwar traumhaft schön, wenn es nicht spinnen würde, aber dieses ergebnis kann nicht sein, da es höchstens 25% mehr sein könnten, würde ich schätzen.

und außerdem kenne ich das programm nicht, und denke, es ist nur eine kleine private entwicklung und daher nicht ganz so gut.


----------



## Vitalis (15. April 2002)

Mit Komprimierung ist der Zugriff schneller?  
Das hab ich ja noch nie gehört.. er müßte doch langsamer sein! Klärt mich mal auf


----------



## nils11 (15. April 2002)

*nee...*

nee, mit komprimierung ist es generell schneller. warum das so ist, weiß ich auch nicht genau. vielleicht weiß es aber dfd1. denn er hatte dies ja auch schon angesprochen.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (15. April 2002)

Das "Phänomen" kommt nur bei NTFS vor. Ist keine Komprimierung wie z.B. WinZip sondern ich glaube die Daten werden nur effizienter auf der Festplatte abgelegt.


----------



## nils11 (15. April 2002)

*naja...*

naja, im grunde genommen ist es schon so, wie bei winzip. es werden nämlich die daten besser angeordnet, um mehr platz zu schaffen, wodurch das ganze dann schneller wird. ich hab mich da mal erkundigt  ;-) .


----------



## dfd1 (17. April 2002)

Dieses "Komprimieren" funktioniert wirklich nur bei NTFS.
Komprimiert wird wirklich , aber nur diese Dateien, die schon länger nicht mehr gebraucht wurden. Zudem verwendet er den Speicherplatz effektiver (versucht es wenigstens  )


----------



## nils11 (17. April 2002)

*hm...*

hm, stimmt es wirklich, dass das komprimieren bei kleinen platten mehr bringt, als bei großen ??? ich kann mir das nämlich irgendwie nicht vorsteellen, da auf großen ja viel mehr zu komprimieren ist. 

allerdings habe ich das aber nun halt schon öfter gelesen, dass es bei kleinen platten effektiver ist. stimmt das wirklich ???


----------



## dfd1 (17. April 2002)

Kommt darauf an, wieviel "Müll" auf der Platte ist...


----------



## nils11 (17. April 2002)

*also...*

also ist es egal, wie groß die platte ist ???


----------



## dfd1 (18. April 2002)

Eine kleine Platte ist schneller voll mit Müll, also ist eine komprimierung schnell von nöten...
Bei einer grossen Platte hast du schneller Zeit, aber auch dort bringt es was.
Wenn im verhältnis geleich viel Müll auf der Platte ist, ist die kleine Platte schneller, da sie weniger einlesen muss (Festplattengrösse).

OK??


----------



## nils11 (18. April 2002)

*ok...*

ok, danke. hab alles verstanden  .


----------



## dfd1 (18. April 2002)

Bitte, bitte. Gerne geschehen. Man (frau) will schliesslich was lernen


----------



## galdasc (24. April 2002)

hi

danke für eure feststellung, dass die werte falsch sind! hab mich nämlich SEHR gewundert, warum des so abgeht. des programm ist tatsächlich nur son kleines privates prog von 'Canopus' oder so. ziehmlich unbekannt. SCHADE! IHR HABT MIR MEINEN TRAUM VON MEINER ULTRA-SUPER-DOUBLE-TRIPLE+5-SPEEDPLATTE VERDORBEN! ÖHHHhhhh!

thx

-/cu\-


----------



## BubiBohnensack (27. April 2002)

> programm ist tatsächlich nur son kleines privates prog von 'Canopus'



Grummel, diese große Firma ist eine der renommiertesten Unternehmen im Videoschnitt/Effektbereich. Dort kann das gut sein.
Also nix mit Privat.


----------



## galdasc (28. April 2002)

sorry, kenn die firma net. hätt gedacht die wär klein sry. aber 'kleines prog' stimmt.

-/cu\-


----------

